# REVIEW: 2013 Flow NX2-AT



## Oldman

I hit the hill today and took 2 decks with me for a bit of back to back comparison / review. Deck 1 is a 159 2011 Rossi One Magtek with 2010 Flow NXT-AT binders. Deck 2 is a 160 2012 Lib Tech Lando Phoenix with 2013 Flow NX2-AT binders.

The new bindings are a significant step ahead. Way to go Flow. The biggest improvement is the new ratchets. Unlike the old Flow Ratchets that you had to pull out and then lock down, (which many people never figured out ), the new ones work in the same fashion as the ratchets that are the norm on most every other binding. This makes setup and adjustments on the fly a breeze!!!!

As the NXT and NX2 have a very, if not identical, strap, the feel and fit of the two bindings is very similar. There is one noticeable difference in that the new NASTY system makes getting in and out even easier than it was before. The other advantage I noticed is that you can set your bindings just that much snugger with the NX2 and the NASTY will allow you to get in and out. If I set my NXT's as tight, getting in and out is not so quick and easy. So for those who claimed that they could never get Flows tight enough, that has changed with the new NX2-AT.

I like the fact that you can adjust the height of the highback ( three little screws on the back allow for this adjustment ) The canted footbed is also adjustable depending on the size of your boot. 

As is the case with all bindings, no matter who's make you ride, taking the time to set them up and dial them in is key. Having done that with these new NX2's, I can say they are a solid, comfortable, responsive binder. I am a rider who never hits the park and I would suggest that these are much too stiff for that kind of rider. These are more for those who like to bomb the hill and want a solid, responsive connection with their deck. Nice work Flow.

( I'll review the Lando seperately )


----------



## Donutz

Oldman said:


> The biggest improvement is the new ratchets. Unlike the old Flow Ratchets that you had to pull out and then lock down, (which many people never figured out ), the new ones work in the same fashion as the ratchets that are the norm on most every other binding. This makes setup and adjustments on the fly a breeze!!!!


Another problem with the traditional ratchets is that they tend to pop up on their own, then you have to push them back down without inadvertantly tightening the strap and screwing up your settings. This alone is worth the price of an upgrade.

Did you try strapping/unstrapping as with traditional bindings? How'd that go?


----------



## Oldman

Donutz, I am afraid I did not attempt to use them in that fashion. As I am sure you can tell, I am a fan of Flow for their trademark rear entry. Perhaps someone else will chime in who has used them in that "other" fashion.


----------



## Donutz

Most of the time, me too. However once in a while (like on the side of a hill) it would be convenient to strap in in the traditional manner. I think the only potential problem would be if the straps/ratchets were very stiff (like the Cinch, IIRC).


----------



## Nivek

Strapping in using the ratchets is a little weird since you kinda have to feed both ladders at the same time. Otherwise the ratchets are smooth and it works well. If you find youself wanting to use the ratchets a lot look into the SE's.


----------



## t21

thanks oldman for the reviews on the NX2-AT. i've been waiting for some comments on them so i can justify getting one. definitely a reason to get one now. Donutz,from what you have mentioned about the traditional ratchets, my flow five ratchets(pull out and lock down) still pops up when its powder day when it accumulates under the ratchets, not all the time but it does. to fix that issue about resetting my settings is by painting a mark on the ladders so i know where to put it back to.hopefully the new ratchet would not do that, but if it does there are numbers on them now that i just have to remember.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wangta

Oldman said:


> I hit the hill today and took 2 decks with me for a bit of back to back comparison / review. Deck 1 is a 159 2011 Rossi One Magtek with 2010 Flow NXT-AT binders. Deck 2 is a 160 2012 Lib Tech Lando Phoenix with 2013 Flow NX2-AT binders.
> 
> The new bindings are a significant step ahead. Way to go Flow. The biggest improvement is the new ratchets. Unlike the old Flow Ratchets that you had to pull out and then lock down, (which many people never figured out ), the new ones work in the same fashion as the ratchets that are the norm on most every other binding. This makes setup and adjustments on the fly a breeze!!!!
> 
> As the NXT and NX2 have a very, if not identical, strap, the feel and fit of the two bindings is very similar. There is one noticeable difference in that the new NASTY system makes getting in and out even easier than it was before. The other advantage I noticed is that you can set your bindings just that much snugger with the NX2 and the NASTY will allow you to get in and out. If I set my NXT's as tight, getting in and out is not so quick and easy. So for those who claimed that they could never get Flows tight enough, that has changed with the new NX2-AT.
> 
> I like the fact that you can adjust the height of the highback ( three little screws on the back allow for this adjustment ) The canted footbed is also adjustable depending on the size of your boot.
> 
> As is the case with all bindings, no matter who's make you ride, taking the time to set them up and dial them in is key. Having done that with these new NX2's, I can say they are a solid, comfortable, responsive binder. I am a rider who never hits the park and I would suggest that these are much too stiff for that kind of rider. These are more for those who like to bomb the hill and want a solid, responsive connection with their deck. Nice work Flow.
> 
> ( I'll review the Lando seperately )


Thanks for the review man. Been looking for some feedback on these bad boys.


----------



## bordsmnj

just screwed a new set of these on the board. trying them tomorrow. ride el hefe's show up monday. got a few days on my union atlas bindings and also tried salomon cychers this year. i will do an unbiased review soon.:dizzy:


----------



## Wangta

bordsmnj said:


> just screwed a new set of these on the board. trying them tomorrow. ride el hefe's show up monday. got a few days on my union atlas bindings and also tried salomon cychers this year. i will do an unbiased review soon.:dizzy:


Any word? Would be curious to hear your thoughts.


----------



## bordsmnj

well, they are a quality product on first inspection so i bought them. but i dont know if it is just my boots or something inherent to flow straps but i just couldn't get them tight where i wanted them. i like my heel locked in. l like the way flows hold the whole foot down. but the heel part of the strap doesnt seem to bite far enough toward my shin for my liking. i will also admit that i bought these soley becuase of the new rachets they put on them with intent of using the ratchets for entry and exit every time. i like my stufff so tight that re-entry is just not gonna work. no-way, no how. these arent that friendly if you want to use them that(ratchet entry) way. maybe if you dont go crazy tight. for my application according to flow i should be using the RS model but good luck finding those on the shelf anywhere. they're aren't any in so cal. maybe flow has them in san clemente but im over it. so, i like my unions better even with no cant to the foot bed. i like cant in the foot bed. so my new ride "el hefe's" just showed up off the brown truck. the flows are for sale in the classifieds here and will hit ebay later this week if the dont sell right away.


----------



## lonerider

bordsmnj said:


> well, they are a quality product on first inspection so i bought them. but i dont know if it is just my boots or something inherent to flow straps but i just couldn't get them tight where i wanted them. i like my heel locked in. l like the way flows hold the whole foot down. but the heel part of the strap doesnt seem to bite far enough toward my shin for my liking.


I have a similar experience on my NX2-AT (can't quite adjust it to hold my boot down exactly the way I like... not sure if it is the shape of my boot) as I wish the ankle strap was a little higher. 

I took Nivek's suggestions (loosening the toestrap and increasing the forward lean) and I adjusted the highback to the higher position and that all definitely helped a lot... but while I'm getting closer to a decent fit... I still like the secureness my Burton CO2 give me. The RS models looks mainly a little bit stiffer but I don't think it would "fit" any better. I'm going to keep riding them a bit more so see if there isn't some other adjustment I can do... but I'll probably get rid of them if I can't figure it out after another month of riding and adjusting.


----------



## longboardsrule

lonerider said:


> I took Nivek's suggestions (loosening the toestrap and increasing the forward lean) and I adjusted the highback to the higher position and that all definitely helped a lot... but while I'm getting closer to a decent fit... I still like the secureness my Burton CO2 give me. The RS models looks mainly a little bit stiffer but I don't think it would "fit" any better. I'm going to keep riding them a bit more so see if there isn't some other adjustment I can do... but I'll probably get rid of them if I can't figure it out after another month of riding and adjusting.


Though I bought last years flows m11, I am in the same boat, no amount of adjustment has let me get a consistent fit each time and I feel they are always loose. I am gonna give em the rest of the season to see if I have achange of heart, but I'll likely be chucking these in the bin.


----------



## JasonFox

Got a pair of last week, was very surprise to see it's way more heavy than the previous version, what is going on here. Why Flow goes the other direction ..., should make it's lighter or at least the same.


----------



## edlo

JasonFox said:


> Got a pair of last week, was very surprise to see it's way more heavy than the previous version, what is going on here. Why Flow goes the other direction ..., should make it's lighter or at least the same.


It is a complicated system which is why the k2 cinch have always been heavier.


----------



## JasonFox

Just do a little weight measure, the new NX2-SE is about 3.5 lbs each, the old NXT-FSE is 2.30 lbs. So for the pair we carry extra 2 lbs .. gzz. The reason I chose Flow because they are much lighter than the k2 cinch, now they become one with Flow more expensive ....


----------



## t21

My review of my NX-at. 
first,i received my binding prety damn quick from EVO(4 days with free2day shipping special). I bought the black/green large size. I have the flow 5 and i compared the weight, NX2 is a tad bit heavier,but then it is solidly built. Took it out today after setting it last night, and my first impression is... :bowdown: the nasty system is great except i had a few stumbles trying to shoehorn my boot in. it is my first day with it but then again i had the same problem with my flow 5. The canted footbed does help with my knees a lot more. the only thing i noticed with the binding that i do not like is when i put boot in, the area where the bolt is connected between highback and the frame gets in the way when i step in. I guess i'll get use to it and not bother me much,though i did not have that issue with my flow 5. Overall, the binding is really great, very responsive and dampens the ride more on chopped up snow. I had an awesome day today with it and it was worth buying:yahoo:


----------



## Wangta

JasonFox said:


> Just do a little weight measure, the new NX2-SE is about 3.5 lbs each, the old NXT-FSE is 2.30 lbs. So for the pair we carry extra 2 lbs .. gzz. The reason I chose Flow because they are much lighter than the k2 cinch, now they become one with Flow more expensive ....


Wow. I was gonna pull the trigger on these but man, that's a lot more weight. Might stick with my nxt fse's for another season.


----------



## snowklinger

Wangta said:


> Wow. I was gonna pull the trigger on these but man, that's a lot more weight. Might stick with my nxt fse's for another season.


Compared to what? Why? Is it going on a splitboard? Haven't I seen you riding with a backpack?

jus' sayin'

*arch enemy of weight discussion :cheeky4:


----------



## Wangta

snowklinger said:


> Compared to what? Why? Is it going on a splitboard? Haven't I seen you riding with a backpack?
> 
> jus' sayin'
> 
> *arch enemy of weight discussion :cheeky4:


Touché. Hah. I just try and keep as light as possible... Maybe my fatass should lose 2lbs to make up the difference...


----------



## jtg

Just curious, people with the heel lock problem, what size boot and what size binding? I'm also having that issue being between sizes on my NX2-GTs. 7.5/8 foot in a L binding. M doesn't fit.

Sucks because they were expensive and I want to like them, and you only notice when a lot of pressure is on it. So, not when test fitting in the store.


----------

